# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away (Aus) Spoilers 8th - 10th December 2014

## Perdita

*Monday*

Maddy breaks down after finding out the consequences of chemotherapy. 
There's trouble in paradise for Hannah and Andy. 
Ash struggles to find direction after failing to find his sister. 
Neive is making ominous phone calls about her plan for Phoebe's launch


*Tuesday*

Ricky and Brax learn the sex of the baby! 
Oscar stands by Maddy as she has surgery to protect her fertility. 
Spencer is less than impressed when Chris turns up in the Bay to check on him.


*Wednesday*

As Kyle organises a group of Summer Bay residents to come and support Phoebe's launch, Neive drugs Phoebe and leaves her with her assistant. 
Maddy runs away from Summer Bay before her first chemotherapy session. 
A hysterical Sophie causes a multi-vehicle accident. Who will survive?

*Season Finale*

----------

loubooboo (27-11-2014), lyndapym (11-01-2015), Pantherboy (24-11-2014), SoapsJSK (24-11-2014), TaintedLove (26-11-2014)

----------


## SoapsJSK

Trouble for Andy and Hannah...Hope they split up for good and Nate ends up with Hannah...and of course they get rid of Andy...

----------

Pantherboy (25-11-2014)

----------


## Pantherboy

Agree with your comments SoapsJSK (if you haven't already & get the chance, please check out my comments about Hannah & Andy on the spoilers for Dec 1-4 thread). I don't believe Hannah will end up with Nate, as I still think unfortunately the writers want her & Andy to end up together (& will expect the viewers to forget everything Andy has done, as time passes). I am guessing that the "trouble" the spoilers refer to is Neive hitting on Andy - but i wouldn't think it will be enough to split them for good (although we can only hope, right!!).
If Andy really is a " changed" person, will he be honest with Hannah & tell her what he did to Jake? - I am thinking not!!

----------


## Pantherboy

Agree with your comments SoapsJSK (if you haven't already & get the chance, please check out my comments about Hannah & Andy on the spoilers for Dec 1-4 thread). I don't believe Hannah will end up with Nate, as I still think unfortunately the writers want her & Andy to end up together (& will expect the viewers to forget everything Andy has done, as time passes). I am guessing that the "trouble" the spoilers refer to is Neive hitting on Andy - but i wouldn't think it will be enough to split them for good (although we can only hope, right!!).
If Andy really is a " changed" person, will he be honest with Hannah & tell her what he did to Jake? - I am thinking not!!

----------

SoapsJSK (25-11-2014)

----------


## SoapsJSK

Thanks Pantherboy...that is a shame to know and I read somewhere that they are trying to make them the next Heath and Bianca...personally and looking at many peoples comments on Facebook I don't think Andy and Hannah are liked and she is more suited and liked by people when she is paired with Nate...
I will check your comments out and am also not that keen on watching it with great interest now with Andy, Ash, josh to me who are dull characters...hope this changes in future....

----------


## SoapsJSK

Thanks Pantherboy...that is a shame to know and I read somewhere that they are trying to make them the next Heath and Bianca...personally and looking at many peoples comments on Facebook I don't think Andy and Hannah are liked and she is more suited and liked by people when she is paired with Nate...
I will check your comments out and am also not that keen on watching it with great interest now with Andy, Ash, josh to me who are dull characters...hope this changes in future....

----------


## lizann

nate works best with ricky and hannah with zac, brax treats ricky very badly 

andy belongs bottom of the ocean with anchor attached to his head  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

nate works best with ricky and hannah with zac, brax treats ricky very badly 

andy belongs bottom of the ocean with anchor attached to his head  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lianaheron22

I want to know who is involved in the car crash in home and away for 2014 ??

----------


## TaintedLove

> I want to know who is involved in the car crash in home and away for 2014 ??


Earlier this year there were pics of Brax being involved, and wasn't sure if he`d pull through. He probably will. 
In that pic there was a a scene of Rickly looking heavily pregnant and she was crying. I can`t remember who else was in the pic.

----------

lyndapym (11-01-2015), Pantherboy (28-11-2014)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Earlier this year there were pics of Brax being involved, and wasn't sure if he`d pull through. He probably will. 
> In that pic there was a a scene of Rickly looking heavily pregnant and she was crying. I can`t remember who else was in the pic.


The story that went with those earlier pictures of the bus crash said that 4 cast members/characters were seen filming those scenes - Brax, Ricky, Nate & Sophie. Brax, Ricky & Nate have all been seen filming since then, so if any of the regular cast doesn't survive it would have to be Sophie. Although there have been lots of rumours that Sophie dies in the crash, all the spoilers have only asked "who will survive?". With her mental state & as she causes the crash, I suppose that it is possible she also survives & is taken away to the psych ward? If there are some fatalities, they may be just other passengers on the bus?

----------


## Pantherboy

> Earlier this year there were pics of Brax being involved, and wasn't sure if he`d pull through. He probably will. 
> In that pic there was a a scene of Rickly looking heavily pregnant and she was crying. I can`t remember who else was in the pic.


The story that went with those earlier pictures of the bus crash said that 4 cast members/characters were seen filming those scenes - Brax, Ricky, Nate & Sophie. Brax, Ricky & Nate have all been seen filming since then, so if any of the regular cast doesn't survive it would have to be Sophie. Although there have been lots of rumours that Sophie dies in the crash, all the spoilers have only asked "who will survive?". With her mental state & as she causes the crash, I suppose that it is possible she also survives & is taken away to the psych ward? If there are some fatalities, they may be just other passengers on the bus?

----------

TaintedLove (28-11-2014)

----------


## Pantherboy

SoapsJSK, the official H&A site at yahoo7.com.au today has a roughly 2 minute video montage of some of the "best" Andy & Hannah moments together, as if they are saying " the golden couple are back together". It seems that they are trying to convince viewers that this is the case (& also that Andy is a good bloke!). I agree with you in that most comments I have seen from people say they don't like them together. I am not liking this at all!!

----------

SoapsJSK (02-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away fans will be left wondering which characters make it out alive after Summer Bay is rocked by a shock bus crash.

Australia's season finale will see several residents caught up in the accident when they head into the city to watch Kyle Braxton's girlfriend Phoebe play at a gig.

Kyle, Hannah Wilson, Denny Miller, Evie MacGuire, Sasha Bezmel, Leah Patterson-Baker and pregnant Ricky Sharpe are among those caught up in the incident, which will have huge repercussions for all involved.

After Kyle rallies around his friends to support Phoebe at the concert, John helps them out by arranging a bus to transport them into the city.

However, as the group head into the city on the bus, they find themselves facing a collision course as Sophie and Nate head back into the Bay.

An increasingly unstable Sophie is furious when she discovers Nate is running away with her and is instead taking her to hospital, and grabs the wheel of their car, swerving it into the path of the bus.

The vehicle is then flipped over onto its side and rolls down a hill, leaving everyone inside in serious danger.

Bonnie Sveen, who plays Ricky, told TV Week: "The accident comes completely out of the blue and changes everything for all on the bus. It is catastrophic and traumatic."

Nic Westaway, who plays Kyle, added: "It's a life-threatening situation. Some people are in trouble."

Home and Away will air these scenes in the new year for UK viewers.

----------

Pantherboy (01-12-2014)

----------


## hollie

I'm gonna go against what everyone else is saying here, I actually like Andy and I like Andy and Hannah together. Yes he has made mistakes, but who hasn't? he hasn't really had a great life and he didn't know that Jake was going to kill Casey, when he found out Jake wanted to kill Brax he tried to stop it happening.  Also remember how the Braxtons were when they first showed up?,  now everybody loves them.

----------


## Pantherboy

> The story that went with those earlier pictures of the bus crash said that 4 cast members/characters were seen filming those scenes - Brax, Ricky, Nate & Sophie. Brax, Ricky & Nate have all been seen filming since then, so if any of the regular cast doesn't survive it would have to be Sophie. Although there have been lots of rumours that Sophie dies in the crash, all the spoilers have only asked "who will survive?". With her mental state & as she causes the crash, I suppose that it is possible she also survives & is taken away to the psych ward? If there are some fatalities, they may be just other passengers on the bus?


UPDATE: TV WEEK magazine has now come out with an article about the season finale (in Aust. On Dec 10), with the heading " Horror Bus Crash - who will die?". It doesn't mention who of course, but it indicates which characters are involved, so 

SPOILER ALERT!!!! SPOILER ALERT! Don't read on if you don't want to know yet!


Those characters on board the bus are: Ricky, Hannah, Denny, Evie, Kyle, Sasha & Leah (they are all on their way to see Phoebe's music launch). Brax & Josh are in Brax's car, & Nate & Sophie are in another car (which causes the crash).

----------

TaintedLove (08-12-2014)

----------


## Pantherboy

> The story that went with those earlier pictures of the bus crash said that 4 cast members/characters were seen filming those scenes - Brax, Ricky, Nate & Sophie. Brax, Ricky & Nate have all been seen filming since then, so if any of the regular cast doesn't survive it would have to be Sophie. Although there have been lots of rumours that Sophie dies in the crash, all the spoilers have only asked "who will survive?". With her mental state & as she causes the crash, I suppose that it is possible she also survives & is taken away to the psych ward? If there are some fatalities, they may be just other passengers on the bus?


UPDATE: TV WEEK magazine has now come out with an article about the season finale (in Aust. On Dec 10), with the heading " Horror Bus Crash - who will die?". It doesn't mention who of course, but it indicates which characters are involved, so 

SPOILER ALERT!!!! SPOILER ALERT! Don't read on if you don't want to know yet!


Those characters on board the bus are: Ricky, Hannah, Denny, Evie, Kyle, Sasha & Leah (they are all on their way to see Phoebe's music launch). Brax & Josh are in Brax's car, & Nate & Sophie are in another car (which causes the crash).

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm gonna go against what everyone else is saying here, I actually like Andy and I like Andy and Hannah together. Yes he has made mistakes, but who hasn't? he hasn't really had a great life and he didn't know that Jake was going to kill Casey, when he found out Jake wanted to kill Brax he tried to stop it happening.  Also remember how the Braxtons were when they first showed up?,  now everybody loves them.


He just seems to constantly make mistakes imo

----------


## hollie

True, but most of the mistakes he made were doing things to try and help Josh, like when they've had money problems.  I really do think he has changed now and people should give him the benefit of the doubt because I genuinely think he is/can be a really nice guy.  :Smile: 
I remember people not liking Heath much (apart from his looks ;) ) when he first came in to it but I always saw the good in him and look at him now.  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

just kill off brax and andy

----------


## SoapsJSK

Sorry but I think Brax and Ricky are good together...they match well

----------


## SoapsJSK

Thanks for letting me know,  Pantherboy. I am not looking forward to it..not sure what is wrong with H&A as they killed of Casey where Casey and Denny were the golden couple and had a great future ahead. 
 Andy and Hannah certainly are not golden if anything they are rotten together....
I probably won't watch H&A with any interest until I see Nate and Hannah storyline which I hope does happen soon...

----------

Pantherboy (03-12-2014)

----------


## SoapsJSK

I'm guessing with Sasha leaving H&A it may be her getting killed off...

----------


## Nell532

I don't think Sasha will be killed in the accident. I heard she would be leaving for University later on..
It will probably be Sophie who isn't going to make it out alive, which I wouldn't mind, I don't like her at all.
Just a guess, though.

----------

Pantherboy (03-12-2014), SoapsJSK (21-01-2015)

----------


## Louisa Marshall

I agree that Sophie looks the most likely and presuming that Ricky will lose the baby. The police will undoubtedly think Brax is responsible for the murder of Dean in which case he will be wrongfully imprisoned pending the investigation, leaving Ricky time to seek solace in Nate!

----------

Pantherboy (03-12-2014)

----------


## Pantherboy

I believe you are correct Nell532 that Sasha won't did in the bus crash. The newspaper article when she announced she is leaving H&A said she finished filming on Oct 10, but will be seen on air in Aust till about mid next year (when she leaves for Uni).
It would seem that the only other actor/character that is involved in the crash that we know is definitely leaving is Sophie. The question is does she die or does she get sent off to the psych ward. (It will also be interesting to find out what injuries any of the others end up with as well!)

----------


## Pantherboy

I believe you are correct Nell532 that Sasha won't did in the bus crash. The newspaper article when she announced she is leaving H&A said she finished filming on Oct 10, but will be seen on air in Aust till about mid next year (when she leaves for Uni).
It would seem that the only other actor/character that is involved in the crash that we know is definitely leaving is Sophie. The question is does she die or does she get sent off to the psych ward. (It will also be interesting to find out what injuries any of the others end up with as well!)

----------


## Pantherboy

Sorry guys I don't know why my posts keep getting put up twice! I must be doing something wrong! 
I don't believe Ricky loses the baby (from what I have seen written elsewhere).

----------


## Pantherboy

Sorry guys I don't know why my posts keep getting put up twice! I must be doing something wrong! 
I don't believe Ricky loses the baby (from what I have seen written elsewhere).

----------

Louisa Marshall (03-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

It's not you that's wrong, Pantherboy, it's this site that's wrong. It happens to all of us and has been for years, with no sign of it ever being put right.

----------

Pantherboy (03-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------

Pantherboy (03-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Sorry guys I don't know why my posts keep getting put up twice! I must be doing something wrong! 
> I don't believe Ricky loses the baby (from what I have seen written elsewhere).


If you use the Go Advanced option when you post, I find it does not double post.   :Smile:   I find that replying with quote double posts most of the time.

----------

Pantherboy (03-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away producer Lucy Addario has discussed the repercussions of the bus crash, adding that a number of Summer Bay residents' lives will hang in the balance

The dramatic scenes aired in Australia this week as several characters got caught up in the accident while on their way into the city to watch Kyle Braxton's girlfriend Phoebe play at a gig.

Kyle, Hannah Wilson, Denny Miller, Evie MacGuire, Sasha Bezmel, Leah Patterson-Baker and pregnant Ricky Sharpe are all involved in the incident, which was part of the show's series finale.

Speaking about the implications of the crash in the New Year, Addario told the Courier Mail: "When we return, the bus crash rescue operation will be under way and a number of Summer Bay residents' lives will hang in the balance.

"What I can reveal is that someone will fall into a deep coma and may never wake up and some injuries will be so severe they will affect lives forever.

"One thing is for sure, relationships will change from this disaster."


Although the aftermath of the bus tragedy will be central to storylines next year, Addario also revealed that a new character will be introduced.

She said: "Expect a new face - Pia Miller - who will star as Katarina Chapman. It's initially unclear why she has come to Summer Bay and like many other arrivals before her, there is a darker story behind her. 

"She will definitely turn some heads and there is sure to be some romance."

----------


## Pantherboy

Thanks for that Perdita. Saw the triple episode finale here on Wed night. I believe now that none of the main characters will die in the crash (maybe the bus driver will die!). The severity of the injuries of those on board the bus & the effects on their lives will be interesting to follow when the show returns. My guess is that Leah will be the one who ends up in a coma, as Ada (who plays Leah) was on leave from the show for a little while before & then for a while after the very sad still birth of her baby boy.

I joined this forum in the middle of this year & have thoroughly enjoyed reading everyone's comments, thoughts & opinions. Keep up the good work, & Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to everyone!!

----------

Nell532 (13-12-2014), Perdita (12-12-2014), SoapsJSK (21-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Thank you Pantherboy, glad you enjoy this forum and Happy Christmas and Happy New Year to  you too  :Smile:

----------

Pantherboy (13-12-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

I just saw the season finale of H&A and all I can say is.....holy cow!!!    The finale was even better than last years bomb in the hospital.
My heart is still beating fast!

----------

Pantherboy (14-12-2014)

----------

